# Finally came up with an AKC name for Remz!!!



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

It only took us 8 months, but we finally agreed & decided on an AKC name for the little monster. It fits him SO well...

"Main Creeks No Rest For The Wicked- Remi" 

:becky:

What do you think??? I asked his breeder first, and they loved it. So now I just need to send in his registration. LOVE IT!! He is my first dog that I've been able to register so this is pretty exciting!


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

Love it!

How'd you come up with that?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Loooove it!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Well, its a Godsmack song "No rest for the wicked" 

But it fits him so well because he is go go go, nonstop until he absolutely can not keep his eyes open anymore. And he is kind of a wicked little brother. :laugh:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Very Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

OH, and Main Creek is the Kennel he came from. :smile:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

very clever.....i would expect nothing less


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Northwoods10 said:


> It only took us 8 months, but we finally agreed & decided on an AKC name for the little monster. It fits him SO well...
> 
> "Main Creeks No Rest For The Wicked- Remi"
> 
> ...


Is Remi part of his kennel name, or is it "Main Creek's No Rest for the Wicked"? And his call name is "Remi"?

For example, Zio is "Ricochet's Iroquois Hunter"; call name "Zio" (which is the Iroquois word for dog, btw). AKC doesn't have his call name as part of his registered name.

Cheeney's will be "Snips Apache Hunter"; call name "Cheeney" (which is the Jicarilla Apache word for dog).


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

SubMariner said:


> Is Remi part of his kennel name, or is it "Main Creek's No Rest for the Wicked"? And his call name is "Remi"?
> 
> For example, Zio is "Ricochet's Iroquois Hunter"; call name "Zio" (which is the Iroquois word for dog, btw). AKC doesn't have his call name as part of his registered name.
> 
> Cheeney's will be "Snips Apache Hunter"; call name "Cheeney" (which is the Jicarilla Apache word for dog).


I wasn't sure how I was going to do that yet. I will probably just leave Remi off, and the Registered name will be "Main Creeks No Rest For The Wicked" call name, Remi. 

That would save me $10 too and not require the extra spaces! :wink:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Great name! I always had the hardest time coming up with the name for the AKC papers. Even without the papers, my guys have sometimes gone thru a few names before we settled on one. I can see why you waited 8 months! I actually didn't realize you could hang on to the papers and wait that long. That's a good thing to know for those of us who are so indecisive.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Great name!
I hate coming up with registered names, they all sound so silly to me I just can't take them seriously. 
I have a list that go with our "velcro danes" theme, and so now it's just a matter of pulling one out of the bag, attaching a kennel name to it and ta daaaa done! I'm not sure what I'm gonna do with the handful I have picked out are taken up.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

LOVE the name!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

chowder said:


> Great name! I always had the hardest time coming up with the name for the AKC papers. Even without the papers, my guys have sometimes gone thru a few names before we settled on one. I can see why you waited 8 months! I actually didn't realize you could hang on to the papers and wait that long. That's a good thing to know for those of us who are so indecisive.


He was born 7/3/2010 and I have until August 25, 2011 to send it in at normal price. If I wait longer than that there is a fee. 

I wanted to wait until I had a good feel of his personality and make sure the name had some meaning!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I think it's a great name!


----------

